# New Betta Fish not eating.



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got a new betta fish yesterday from Petco. It is a white delta tail male. I tried to feed it when I put it in the new tank, but it wouldn't eat. Today, I tried feeding it, but all it does is hide in its silk plant. Help?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its not uncommon for a new Betta to take a few days to weeks before they will settle enough to start to eat...be sure and make regular water changes based on tank size, filtration, live plants.....quality water can also play a role in appetite........

In the 4gal and less size tanks...on a new setup-the first water change is due on day 3.....

Post your tank specks and we can give you a water change schedule....


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

My Male Crowntail took 5 days of not eating before he figured out pellets were food lol.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I've often read that it can be helpful to soak your pellets before feeding. What kind of food are you using?


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I was expecting the same thing when I got mine but I guess he's a little piggy.Just like his mommy.
Most people recommend to wait at least 24 hours before you feed the new fish so he can adjust to his new habitat. Plus the leftovers can cause bacterial bloom or so I heard.
Mine is dying for blood worms but the label says feed him once a week with those. True?He loves him so much and I want to give him more often.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, he just needs to adjust before he will eat. Good job for getting a slik plant!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Nepale said:


> I was expecting the same thing when I got mine but I guess he's a little piggy.Just like his mommy.
> Most people recommend to wait at least 24 hours before you feed the new fish so he can adjust to his new habitat. Plus the leftovers can cause bacterial bloom or so I heard.
> Mine is dying for blood worms but the label says feed him once a week with those. True?He loves him so much and I want to give him more often.


I always soak pellets before feeding to decrease the risk of constipation/bloat.

I feed mine a couple of frozen (but defrosted) Bloodworms Daily. (with his pellets)

The only feeze dried food I use is Daphnia. 

Freeze dried can cause serious bloat issues uynless rehydrated properly.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually if the food that is being fed causes bloat it is due to poor quality foods and you need to change the brand of food-

Fish food that contain large amounts of grains and grain by-product can be hard for the fish to digest and absorb-this in turn can cause pathogenic bacteria in the gut/intestines to increase/multiply and result in bloat

Soaking food can cause the nutrients and water soluble vitamins to leach out and useless to the fish...

Fish have lots of gastric acids and enzymes in their gut that will break down food and soaking foods generally are not needed.

If you do choose to soak food-use very small amounts of tank water, dechlorinated water or fresh garlic juice.

Freeze dried foods are great for a treat-but due to the freeze dried process it can lack any nutritional value...this varies with brands of foods as some are supplemented or gut loaded prior and will have good nutritional value...

All fish foods are not created equal......and nutritional needs are sometimes overlooked and underestimated in regards to their importance for good health.....


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification on that!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the advice! I use Hikari Bio-Gold, everyone says their fishes love it, but mine won't take a single nibble. Is it because of the temperature of the water? Cause I don't have a heater


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Johnificent said:


> Thanks guys for all the advice! I use Hikari Bio-Gold, everyone says their fishes love it, but mine won't take a single nibble. Is it because of the temperature of the water? Cause I don't have a heater


The temperature is linked to the bettas metabolism, so if it is cold his metabolism will slow down and he won't need as much energy or be hungry. Also, I would recommend a pellet that has fish as its first ingredient. Hikari recently changed it to Wheat Meal or something. I recommend New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets or another betta pellet were the first ingredients are "fishy".


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

Your fish may just need time to adjust to his new home. He could be a shy little thing. But a heater could do wonders for him.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, ok  Thanks


----------

